# Boxer DNA75c



## BioHAZarD (5/9/17)

Not sure if new but damn i need one

https://gingervaper.com/product/box...-2x700-with-evolv-dna75c-temperature-control/















Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Cor (5/9/17)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (6/9/17)

Top class quality finishes on these original boxer mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/9/17)

Now if only someone will bring them to SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/9/17)

They had me at the tiffany blue one!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/9/17)

Group buy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahlie (6/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Now if only someone will bring them to SA



I have an authentic Boxer mech squonker thats for sale. It is purple though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/9/17)

Mahlie said:


> I have an authentic Boxer mech squonker thats for sale. It is purple though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks but not into mechs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahlie (6/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks but not into mechs



Yep. You either like them or not. No worries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

